# Falsche Karrieren gewählt? Völker verlieren teilweise ihre identität.



## PARAS.ID (12. Mai 2008)

Kurz möcht ich auch ansprechen das WAR vlt. einen Fehler in ihrer Karrierenwahl gemacht hat ,da sich ein Tabletopspieler sich nicht unbedingt in den Völkern identifizieren kann. Wenn ich ans imperium denk ,denk ich vorallem an gute und reichliche normale soldaten.
Eine Karriere als einfacher sodlat, als Musketier oder als Bogenschütze würde sich für Imperium besser anbieten.
Genauso wie bei den Hochelfen,die vorallem Speerkämpfer, Bihandkämpfer oder bogenschützn besitzn.

Das verlangen von den WAR Entwicklern eine homogene Archetypkofiguration zu finden zerstört meiner Meinung nach oft den Flair eines volkes,wobei halt das chaos , Orcs und Zwerge soweit ganz gut wegkommen und deswegen eventuell beliebter sind.

Ich bin  einfach enttäuscht über die Karrieren zb beim Imperium ,da sie mMn nicht das Imperium an sich representieren:
*Ritter des Sonnenordens*  (es gibt genügen Ritterorden aber ich finde keiner davon eignet sich speziel als tank archetyp, lieber bihandkämpfer)
*Hexenjäger * ( eine sogut wie unbekannte Klasse im Tabletopspiel, hier wär ein normaler soldat ,flagelant oder ähnliches weitaus besser gewählt)
*Feuermagier*  ( Hallo?! wo sind die obligatorischen musketenschützn des imperiums?Die zwerge hätten auch lieber Armbrustschützn haben sollen)
*Sigmapriester * (damit geh ich vollkommen konform)


Es sidn teilweise viel zu ienzigartige charaktere denen man nicht abkaufen würde in großen Gruppen herumzurennen ,da sie schon fast sowas wie eigenständige Helden im Tabletop übernehmen.


----------



## Monk3y (13. Mai 2008)

Hmm.. Gut Ritter des Sonnenordens da hab ich auch so meine Probleme mit, einer von Ar Ulrics weissen Wölfen würde sich da meiner Meinung nach besser machen( oder war das Kislev? klärt mich auf) obwohl die dann wieder sehr an den Sigmarpriester erinnert hätten. 
Den Feuermagier finde ich komplett deplaziert, das Imperium war im Tabletop schon für seine Feuerkraft und rauchende Mündungen bekannt da hätte sich ein Musketenschütze aus Talabecland oder Ostland meiner Meinung nach besser gemacht! 
Auch ein Pantherritter fände ich persönlich schöner als Ritter des Sonnenorden, klingt nach bunten Schmetterlingswiesen, nicht nach WAR.
Bei dem Hexenjäger muss ich korregieren, die gibt es sehr wohl und nehmen auch eine wichtige Rolle ein.
In der Stadt Mortheim, in der der zweischweifige Komet gelandet ist tummeln sich nun Banden von Hexenjägern. 
Das Spiel "Mortheim" ist allerdings ein eigenes und nicht das gleiche wie Warhammer.
Da kann man sich jetzt drüber streiten aber mir gefällt die Karriere ziemlich gut.
Werde trotzdem Grünhäute spielen :-P
mfg


----------



## Ollivan (13. Mai 2008)

ich persönlich bin zufrieden mit den klassen. gerade durch die individualität hat WAR meiner meiner meinung nach seinen reiz. wenn jede rasse nur bogenschütze oder soldat werden könnte würd ichs mir leicht langweilig vorstelln..^^
Greetz


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Mai 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> ich persönlich bin zufrieden mit den klassen. gerade durch die individualität hat WAR meiner meiner meinung nach seinen reiz. wenn jede rasse nur bogenschütze oder soldat werden könnte würd ichs mir leicht langweilig vorstelln..^^
> Greetz



Schon , individualität schön und gut aber das ist ein spiel was darauf basiert das große Armeen aufeinander treffen ... RvR halt.

Das im Tabletopspiel das chaos vorallem aus Barbaren und "auserwählten" besteht ist klar aber keine Imperiumsarmee besteht in seinem Kern aus Hexenmeistern, ritter des sonnenordens und Feuermagier.

Kanoniere hätten beim Imperium den flair erhalten udn trotzdem zur individualisierung beigetragen oder technikusse aus der Universität zu Nuln .
Und natürlich sind Bogenschützn und Schwertträger 2normal" aber das Imperium stellt nunmal auch ein "normales" volk dar was stark an das Europa des 30jährigen Krieges angelehnt ist.


----------



## Succubie (13. Mai 2008)

> Das im Tabletopspiel das chaos vorallem aus Barbaren und "auserwählten" besteht ist klar aber keine Imperiumsarmee besteht in seinem Kern aus Hexenmeistern, ritter des sonnenordens und Feuermagier.



das stimmt schon aber ich denke das es vielen spielern nicht reichen würde, die rolle eines kleinen imperiums-soldaten als sich einzunehmen. die spieler wollen etwas "großes" sein, und die karrieren eigneten sich wohl nach der meinung der spiel-designer gut.
denn wenn der spieler nur als unscheibarer kanonier oder evtl. gar als flaggelant durch die gegend stolziert, könnte schnell langweile entstehen.

beim chaos ist es letztendlich nicht anders. der magus z.b. ist kein normaler fußsoldat sondern ein kommandant b.z.w held, da hätten wir genau das selbe problem...


----------



## Monk3y (13. Mai 2008)

> Kanoniere hätten beim Imperium den flair erhalten udn trotzdem zur individualisierung beigetragen oder technikusse aus der Universität zu Nuln .



Also ich glaube die Technicuss Akademie war in Altdorf aber egal. 

Das mit der historischen Anlehnung stimmt allerdings, jede Rasse hat so einen Hintergrund. 




> Das im Tabletopspiel das chaos vorallem aus Barbaren und "auserwählten" besteht ist klar aber keine Imperiumsarmee besteht in seinem Kern aus Hexenmeistern, ritter des sonnenordens und Feuermagier.



Hexenjäger nicht gleich Hexenmeister! 
Weiss nicht ob du dich da nur vertippt hast. 
Doch ich stimme dir weiterhin Ritter des Sonnenordens etwas unpassend aber die Hexenjäger sind vollkommen legitim.




> Schon , individualität schön und gut aber das ist ein spiel was darauf basiert das große Armeen aufeinander treffen ... RvR halt.



Gerade der Musketenschütze würde mich im Balancing bei den Schlachten sehr interessieren. Ein vernichtender Kugelhagel oder doch eher ein Scharfschütze der einzelne Ziele mit der gleichen Kraft angreift wie ein Magier?
die zeit wird es zeigen


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Schon , individualität schön und gut aber das ist ein spiel was darauf basiert das große Armeen aufeinander treffen ... RvR halt.
> 
> Das im Tabletopspiel das chaos vorallem aus Barbaren und "auserwählten" besteht ist klar aber keine Imperiumsarmee besteht in seinem Kern aus Hexenmeistern, ritter des sonnenordens und Feuermagier.
> 
> ...



Die imperialen Spieler in WAR sollen auch weder das Imperium repräsentieren, noch seinen Kern darstellen. Die Klassen aller Fraktionen sind an Helden oder besondere Individuen angelehnt, so wie es auch sein sollte in einem MMORPG. Man spielt einen Helden, die normalen Soldaten stellen NPCs.

Ich kenn mich zugegeben von allen WHFB-Armeen mit dem Imperium am wenigsten aus, aber vielleicht hat deren Armeeliste in Kombination damit, dass bestimmte "Klischee-Klassen" bereits bei anderen Völkern in der einen oder anderen Form vorkommen nichts besseres hergegeben?

Wenn man schon anhand von WAR-Klassen Fluff-Haare spalten will, dann kann man sich bei den Zwergen oder Dunkelelfen aufhalten. Keine Slayer bei den Zwergen? Männliche Zauberer bei den Dunkelelfen?? Jünger des Khaine statt Henker???


----------



## Moagim (13. Mai 2008)

Na gut, im Kern stimmt das natürlich das im Imperium, der ich nenne es mal "klassische Frontsoldat" nicht der Ritter des Sonnenordens ist.

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen das sie versuchen müssen "in etwa" gleichwertige Konfliktgegner aufzustellen. Theoretisch könnten sie schon Hellebardenkämpfer/Schwertkämpfer einem Chosen gegenüberstellen.
Ihr werdet mir aber sicher zustimmen, das diese einem Chosen in keiner Weise ebenbürtig sind, ehrlich gesagt verspeist ein Chosen "normale" Soldaten zum Frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sie brauchten einfach einen Charakter der nicht gleich vor Angst schlotternd dem Chosen gegenüber steht, sondern einen der ein würdiger Gegner ist.

Der Feuermagier wird (vermutlich) deswegen gewählt worden sein damit das Imperium auch eine Klasse hat die Flächenschaden anrichten kann. 
Hätte man keinen Magier gewählt müsste jemand spezielle Geräte mit sich herumschleppen------->Zwergenmaschinist.
Zwerge hatten hier Vorang weil sie einfach keine Magie haben, sie MUSSTEN hier den Techniker einbauen.
Somit war es nicht mehr möglich das beim Imperium einzusetzen, wäre sonst zu ähnlich geworden.

Der Hexenjäger soll der Nahkampf DD des Imperiums sein, soweit ich es bisher gelesen habe tragen diese keine Zweihänder, somit fallen die Bihandkämpfer des Imperiums weg. Jetzt einen normalen Schwertkämpfer/Soldaten als Nahkampf DD einsetzen, ist auch ein wenig unpassend.
Würden normale Imperiumssoldaten sooooo viel Schaden machen (mehr als Ritter) hätten sie vom Chaos überhaupt nichts zu befürchten.

Man muss hier einfach den größeren Zusammenhang des MMOs sehen. Der gleichwertige Gegner ist einfach wichtiger als die völlige Einhaltung der Armeezusammensetzung.


----------



## Kryos (13. Mai 2008)

Warhammer Online basiert auf dem Prinzip der Spiegelklassen.
Das heißt eine Klasse auf Seiten der Zerstörung muss es genauso auf der Seite der Ordnung geben. Bright Wizard <-> Sorceress als Beispiel. Beide haben sehr ähnliche Sprüche und Fähigkeiten und Schadensoutput. Der eine mit Feuer, die andere mit dunkler Magie. 

Genauso brauchten sie für Schwarzorcs, Spalta etc. eine Spiegelklasse. Daher die etwas ungewöhnliche Klassenwahl. Was ausser dem Hexenjäger wäre denn eine Spiegelklasse zur Hexenkriegerin gewesen?

Ihr müsst das Ganze primär aus dem Gesichtspunkt Balance und Spielbarkeit sehen.


----------



## Monk3y (13. Mai 2008)

Aber muss es den bei jeder Rasse ein Gegenstück geben ? Könnte ja auch sein das nur die Fraktion jeweils eine der Klassen, wie Tank, Range-dpsler hat.
Hat bei WoW ja auch nicht gestört das nur Nachtelfen Druiden spielen konnten da es einfach nicht in ihrer Natur liegt.
Ich weiss WAR ist nicht WoW aber was bei einem so erfolgreichen MMO geklappt hat sollte bei WAR auch nicht das Balancing ruinieren.



> Was ausser dem Hexenjäger wäre denn eine Spiegelklasse zur Hexenkriegerin gewesen?



Zum Thema Hexenkriegerin.
Da hätten Flaggelanten ein ziemlich gutes Spiegelbild abgegeben. 
Fanatische Glaubenskrieger in leichter Rüstung die sich selber geißeln da sie das Ende der Welt predigen. Sie verstecken sich in den Schatten und strecken ihre Gegner gnadenlos nieder. Durch die Selbst geißelung sind sie gegen Schmerzen recht immun.
just my two cents.


----------



## Sempai02 (13. Mai 2008)

Du vergisst, dass man z.B. den Druiden bei „ForU“ bei jeder Fraktion nehmen kann. Und in ähnlichem Maße gibt es auch bei WAR auf jeder Fraktionsseite ein Gegenstück. Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, dass in einem Spiel eben immer noch Spielspaß vor Storykleinkariertheit kommt. Sicherlich sind 1000 Hexenjäger etwas merkwürdig, genau wie es 1000 Schattenkrieger oder 1000 Hexenkriegerinnen sein  werden. Nur ganz ehrlich: Ich will keinen kleinen Imperiums- oder Dunkelelfensoldaten spielen, sondern etwas „Besonderes“. Von daher bereiten mir höchstens männl. Zauberer etwas Kopfschmerzen, zum Glück spielt aber WAR in einer Art alternativen Warhammer-Dimension und berührt so nicht die offizielle Geschichte.

PS: Außerdem ist das Imperium sowieso langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mymythos (13. Mai 2008)

Warhammer Online basiert auf dem Prinzip der Spiegelklassen.
Das heißt eine Klasse auf Seiten der Zerstörung muss es genauso auf der Seite der Ordnung geben. Bright Wizard <-> Sorceress als Beispiel. Beide haben sehr ähnliche Sprüche und Fähigkeiten und Schadensoutput. Der eine mit Feuer, die andere mit dunkler Magie. 

Genauso brauchten sie für Schwarzorcs, Spalta etc. eine Spiegelklasse. Daher die etwas ungewöhnliche Klassenwahl. Was ausser dem Hexenjäger wäre denn eine Spiegelklasse zur Hexenkriegerin gewesen?

Ihr müsst das Ganze primär aus dem Gesichtspunkt Balance und Spielbarkeit sehen.

/sign 

dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Dezemberschnee (13. Mai 2008)

Also ich denke da immer noch Rassen, Klassen usw. nachgeliefert werden bei event. kostenpflichtigen Addon´s kommen bestimmt die Kannoniere, oder Musketiere nach^^

gruß dez


----------



## Hühü1 (13. Mai 2008)

Dezemberschnee schrieb:


> Also ich denke da immer noch Rassen, Klassen usw. nachgeliefert werden bei event. kostenpflichtigen Addon´s kommen bestimmt die Kannoniere, oder Musketiere nach^^
> 
> gruß dez



Kannoniere? nicht das ich mir da was falsches vorstelle, weil ich da keine ahnung habe.
Also spieler die mit einer kanone  rum rennen und damit ballern?
Wenn du das meinst stelle ich mir es eigentlich garnicht umsetztbar vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stelle mir grad vor wie so nen kannonier durch die gegend mit der kannone läuft und questet. ^^
Oder wenn er in kampf kommt sie aus der hosentasche zieht. lol
Gibt ja schon die belagerungswaffen.
Ich hoffe du meinst nicht sowas ^^


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (13. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Kurz möcht ich auch ansprechen das WAR vlt. einen Fehler in ihrer Karrierenwahl gemacht hat ,da sich ein Tabletopspieler sich nicht unbedingt in den Völkern identifizieren kann. Wenn ich ans imperium denk ,denk ich vorallem an gute und reichliche normale soldaten.
> Eine Karriere als einfacher sodlat, als Musketier oder als Bogenschütze würde sich für Imperium besser anbieten.
> Genauso wie bei den Hochelfen,die vorallem Speerkämpfer, Bihandkämpfer oder bogenschützn besitzn.
> 
> ...



Ich denke dem ganzen kann man gelassen entgegen sehen, GamesWorkshop sind  mit dem Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden und die nehmen alles ab bevor es ins Spiel umgesetzt wird. Hinzu kommt das es sicher Reichlich Addons für WAR geben wird sowie Contend Patches so das sicherlich auch noch der ein oder andere Orden sein Weg ins Spiel finden wird wie vieles andere auch.

Allgemein ist es etwas früh sich gedanken zu machen und sich über ungelgte Eier den Kopf zu zerbrechen. ich denke die Jungs machen ein super Job da mache ich mir keine sorgen mit DaoC haben sie so viel Erfahrung gesammelt das es toll wird.


----------



## Masarius (13. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Kannoniere? nicht das ich mir da was falsches vorstelle, weil ich da keine ahnung habe.
> Also spieler die mit einer kanone  rum rennen und damit ballern?
> Wenn du das meinst stelle ich mir es eigentlich garnicht umsetztbar vor
> 
> ...




Genau das selbe dachte ich grade auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw...man spiegelt in War nicht einen einfachen Soldaten wieder...Man gehört zur so ner Art "Elite Einheit" dem Greifenorden(nachzulesen auf der War Seite)...damit sollte klar sein warum man kein Schwertkämpfer ist und Hintergrundstechnisch ist das somit ok...den wie bereits geschrieben wurde, nen Chaoskrieger spielt Ping Pong mit dem Kopf des normalen Imperialen Soldaten. Dazu kommt das Choosen (Auserkorene) keine normalen Standart Truppen sind, sondern die Elite unter den Chaoskriegern und wenn ich mich recht errinnere sind die Ritter des Sonnenordens auch keine normalen Fußsoldaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dienen somit als Gegenstück (Balance).


----------



## Aldaric87 (13. Mai 2008)

Ja, man soll ja keinen 0815 Soldaten spielen, sondern einen Held.

Zu der Klassenverteilung beim Imperium ist nur zu sagen: 4 Archetypen, jede Rasse soll einen Vertreter jedes Archetypen haben, Mythics Lösung -> Die bestmögliche Lösung.


----------



## Exo1337 (13. Mai 2008)

> a, man soll ja keinen 0815 Soldaten spielen, sondern einen Held.





> das stimmt schon aber ich denke das es vielen spielern nicht reichen würde, die rolle eines kleinen imperiums-soldaten als sich einzunehmen. die spieler wollen etwas "großes" sein, und die karrieren eigneten sich wohl nach der meinung der spiel-designer gut.
> denn wenn der spieler nur als unscheibarer kanonier oder evtl. gar als flaggelant durch die gegend stolziert, könnte schnell langweile entstehen.




richtig und letzendlich geht es doch um $$$


----------



## Baldobin (13. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit der Klassenwahl die Mythic getroffen hat


----------



## Toork (13. Mai 2008)

das Bild wo ein Regiment von Soldaten geordnet in Formation auf eine Herde wild durcheinander vorstürmenden Orgs marschiert wird es mit Spielern eh nicht geben (als Skript hmmm ) denke mal wer das will sollte lieber Mark of Chaos Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt bestimmt Möglichkeiten seinen Hexenjäger voll auf Musketen zu trimmen oder andere
Klassen-Vergewaltigungen aber wahrscheinlich wird es im PVP wieder nur eine wirkliche skillung geben die einen die Klasse voll beherrschen lässt.


----------



## Aldaric87 (13. Mai 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> richtig und letzendlich geht es doch um $$$



Das es dabei ums Geld geht ist ja ma extremer Quatsch. Man könnte es sehn, dass ein Game ohne Helden floppen würde, mag sein, ist nirgends anders. Aber das gewählte System wie es in War angewandt wird, ist einfach um eine Balance zu kriegen.


----------



## Gutebesserung (13. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele seid gut 17 Jahren das Tabletop und ich habe mit den Klassen keine Probleme. Man sollte in die Überlegungen nicht nur das Spiel als solches einfliessen lassen, sondern auch die Hintergrund geschichte hinzuziehen. So bassieren vielle Helden auf dem alten Mortheim und auf dem, in Deutschland eher unbekannten, Warhammer Dungeon (Den genauen Namen hab ich leider vergessen, ist verdammt lange her) Spiel. Vorallem in Mortheim sind die Heldenklassen sehr ähnlich zu WAR. Dort nehmen auch Hexenjäger und Ritter des Sonnen bzw eines anderen Imperialen Ordens die Position des Imperialen Helden ein. Schon hier ist der Ritter des Sonnenordens eine Art Tankklasse. Passt also sehr gut. Man hätte genausogut Pantherritter oder Ritter der Reichsgarde nehmen können. Ritter der Weissen Wölfe sind die Paladine Ulrics des Gottes des Winters. In ihrer Philosophy geht es hauptsächlich darum die ungläubigen mit großen 2Handhämmern auf den rechten Pfad zu geleiten. Sie nehmen niemals einen Schild in die Hand da dies Feigheit in den Augen Ulrics bedeuten würde. Als Tankklasse sind sie auch noch eher ungeeignet, da sie nicht zum Imperium, sondern zum freien, dem Imperium nur angeschlossenen, Kislev gehören. Feuermagier sind laut Hintergrund auch eine gute Wahl. In Altdorf befindet sich die größte Akademie der Zauberei und die primär hier vertretene Zauberrichtung ist ...."Trommelwirbel"..... die Nutzung der Winde des Feuers. Das dümmste was man machen kann ist zu denken dass das Imperium gut ist. Es ist ein auf Macht, Korruption und leugnung der dunklen Mächte aufgebauter Staat der nur durch brutale Unterdrückung seiner Bewohner existiert. Alles anders denkende wird verbrannt oder in Ignoranz als unwichtig abgetan. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum die Hochelfen die Menschen als Schwach verachten und die Zwerge sie als Unfähig ansehen. Niemand im Warhammer ist gut. Nur die Diener der dunklen Götter sind warhaft böse. Selbst den Handlungen der Dunkelelfen und der Orks haftet eine gewisse Logik bzw eine gute Seite an. Sie tun was sie tun um sich selbst zu helfen oder sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Also durchaus Gründe die Man verstehen kann. Dem Chaos geht es nur um Blut, Tod und die Vernichtung der Existenz als solches.


----------



## Eratur (13. Mai 2008)

Das sind doch mal Interessante Hinweise auf die Klassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für den Post, jetzt weis ich wieder mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masarius (13. Mai 2008)

Toork schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt Möglichkeiten seinen Hexenjäger voll auf Musketen zu trimmen oder andere
> Klassen-Vergewaltigungen aber wahrscheinlich wird es im PVP wieder nur eine wirkliche skillung geben die einen die Klasse voll beherrschen lässt.



Glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht (vorallem hoffe ich das)...So gibt es z.B. für den Schwertmeister die Möglichkeit so ne Art Magieresitenz aufzubauen per Skills, gibt ja 3 Pfade für jede Klasse. So hat der Sigmarpriester nen Pfad der Heilung (oder so ähnlich^^) oder einen für Meele Dmg. Wird also wohl stark von der persöhnlichen Spielweise abhängen...


----------



## LionTamer (13. Mai 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Ritter der Weissen Wölfe sind die Paladine Ulrics des Gottes des Winters.
> Tankklasse sind sie auch noch eher ungeeignet, da sie nicht zum Imperium, sondern zum freien, dem Imperium nur angeschlossenen, Kislev gehören.



Ich gebe zu, ich kenne mich nicht wirklich gut mit der Geschichte des Imperiums aus.
Aber die Weissen Wölfe kommen doch aus Middenheim..........das liegt meines Wissens nicht einmal in der Nähe von Kislev.


----------



## craft!8 (13. Mai 2008)

Ich stimme zu dem Anfangspost schon teilweise zu.
Ich sag ma mit dem Magier statt Kanonier/Musketier passt, Sigmar - sowieso
Als Tank hät ich aber wenigstens Ritter des Pantherordens gewählt.
Aber ich finde das der Hexenjäger besser zu Bretonia passt, auf die ich in einem Addon warte (bzw. Skaven).

Aber ich finde das mit den Klassen jetzt schon soviel besser als bei WoW mit eigenen Sets etc. da stört mich das jetz au nich mehr, nehme ja eh Greenskins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde das bei Warhammer halt so gut das Orks nur Orkrüstungen haben, Chaos nur Chaosrüstungen etc.
Weil auf den bunten Schnickschnack bzw. das die Gegner genauso aussehen wie ich, darauf hab ich echt keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Monk3y (13. Mai 2008)

> ch gebe zu, ich kenne mich nicht wirklich gut mit der Geschichte des Imperiums aus.
> Aber die Weissen Wölfe kommen doch aus Middenheim..........das liegt meines Wissens nicht einmal in der Nähe von Kislev.




Also ich habe mal eben meinen alten "Wölfe des Ar Ulric Regiment" Blister verpackung rausgekramt und siehe da. Die Wölfe des Ar Ulric sind ein eigener Kult die Ulric, den Gott des Winters verehren. Ihr religiöses Zentrum ist Middenheim. Middenheim trägt auch den Beinamen Stadt des weissen wolfes. 
Es kam dort zu erheblichen Verwechslungen während der "Sturm des Chaos" Kampagne da der neue Hohepriester des Ar Ulric, der an der Seite von Valten gekämpft hat, aus Kislev stammt, der Kult allerdings nicht!
ergo könnte man die Wölfe als Imperiumsrasse zulassen.
Allerdings würden mir Pantherritter immernoch mehr zu sagen.
Man lese "Botschafter der Schlacht" aus der Black Library.
In dem Buch spielen Pantherritter eine zentrale Rolle.



> In Altdorf befindet sich die größte Akademie der Zauberei und die primär hier vertretene Zauberrichtung ist ...."Trommelwirbel"..... die Nutzung der Winde des Feuers.




Also da ich in magischer hinsicht immer noch Echsenmenschen bevorzuge (klasse 4 ftw!) kann ich dazu nichts sagen. 
Doch ist Altdorf doch eher für die Technicusse als für die Magie bekannt geworden. Ich durchfoste gerade die Armeelisten nach einer Interessanten Ersatzklasse bin bis jetzt aber noch nicht fündig geworden =)
brb^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass man z.B. den Druiden bei „ForU“ bei jeder Fraktion nehmen kann. Und in ähnlichem Maße gibt es auch bei WAR auf jeder Fraktionsseite ein Gegenstück. Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, dass in einem Spiel eben immer noch Spielspaß vor Storykleinkariertheit kommt. Sicherlich sind 1000 Hexenjäger etwas merkwürdig, genau wie es 1000 Schattenkrieger oder 1000 Hexenkriegerinnen sein  werden. Nur ganz ehrlich: Ich will keinen kleinen Imperiums- oder Dunkelelfensoldaten spielen, sondern etwas „Besonderes“. Von daher bereiten mir höchstens männl. Zauberer etwas Kopfschmerzen, zum Glück spielt aber WAR in einer Art alternativen Warhammer-Dimension und berührt so nicht die offizielle Geschichte.
> 
> PS: Außerdem ist das Imperium sowieso langweilig
> 
> ...




aber genaugenommen spielst du in HdR auch "nur" einen Wächter... in WoW auch "nur" eienn Krieger und nich tsofort einen todesritter oder erzdruiden ...


Ich ifdn es zerstört vollkommen die Atmophäre mit 1000 Hexenjäger (oder wie die typen heißen) in den Krieg zu ziehen anstatt ein normaler Soldat ... und natürlich kansn ein normaler Sodlat mit nem Chosen aufnehmen ,da du ja im endeffekt deinen Soldaten eh zu sowas wie einen "Helden" aufbaust und ihn vo nden anderen unterscheiden lässt, rein story technisch...



> Allgemein ist es etwas früh sich gedanken zu machen und sich über ungelgte Eier den Kopf zu zerbrechen



Diese eier sidn gelegt .. nach dem system wird eine skaven armee wahrscheinlich aus rattenogern, Assasinen, Seuchenpriestern udn Warlocks bestehen....  ganz ehrlich da fehlt der flair vollkommen Flöten .......

Diese kommentar "ich will was besodneres sein" : Aber jeder Char kann doch was besonderes werden ..man hätte das doch auch anders gestalten können und sich vom normalen fußsoldaten zum Ritter aufschwingen können... in HdR läuft man auch als Hauptmann rum und nicht als "Prinz von gondor" nur wiel man das was besonderes ist .... oder als Jäger und nicht gleich als elite Elbischer bogenschütze oder so .... gan zeifnach wiel es den flair zerstört hätte
Krieger in woW sind genausolche popligen Krieger wie jeder NPC Krieger am Anfang...aber am Edne ist man etwas besonderes durch das was man erreicht hat und nicht das ,was man von Anfang an ist

Ich persönlich wäre enttäuscht ,wenn eine skavenarmee nicht zumidnest den flair einer ungeordneten, schlecht ausgerüsteten aber massigen Armee rüberbringt (zb über die Klasse des skaventreiber,der selbst sowas wie Skavenpets hat) 

Desweiteren ist von der geschichte her ein Orkspalter auch nie und nimmer so stark wie ein Hammerträger (oder wie auch imemr melee Dmg der Zwerge heißen mag) ...allein am Tabletopspiel kostet glaub ich da der zwerg doppeltsoviel (kann mich auch irren)




> Aber die Weissen Wölfe kommen doch aus Middenheim..........das liegt meines Wissens nicht einmal in der Nähe von Kislev.



doch tut es sogar extrem



> Akademie liegt doch in Altdorf





Ja aber aus der geschichte herraus sind vorallem Kanonen und musketen in Nuln produziert worden..wie auch Dampfpanzer






Abschließend möcht ich natürlich auch einlenken das ich viele Argumente hier verstehe und trotzdem War spielen werd ... nur meine lieblingsarmee "Das imperium" hats dummerweise dortn icht gut getroffn udn deswegen werd ich diese auch nicht spielen :/



Ausserdem ist das auchmal ein threa wo man ernsthaft diskutieren kann und nichtnur nachfragt wehen PO oder CE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masarius (13. Mai 2008)

Middenheim
Imperiumsstadt
Hauptgott: Ulric und nciht wie im Rest des Imperiums Sigmar. Sigmar hat zu Lebzeiten zu Ulric gebetet, ja Sigmar ist ein Gott, war aber mal ein Mensch der die Stämme geeint hat wodurch das Imperium entstanden ist (Sigmar hatte gute Beziehungen zu den Zwergen)...Archaon der Herr der letzten Tage hat gesagt das er Ulric, Sigmars Gott vernichten möchte, indem er Middenheim jene Haupstadt für diesen Glauben einnimmt und dessen Kirchen ect. zerstört. 
Kislev gehört nicht zu Middenheim.  Kislev ist ein Land (so ne Art Russland da Tzaren ect.), gibt übrigens ne Art Übersetzung der Warhammer Weltkarte, die ist ziemlich ähnlich mit unserer Weltkarte.
Kislev sind nur mit dem Imperium alliert und gehören nicht direkt dazu...(keine Kurfürsten).
Middenheim hat die Weißen Wölfe als Ritter und die Teutonengarte als Elite Soladten zu Fuß.


----------



## Monk3y (14. Mai 2008)

Der Post von Masarius gibt das Geschehen gut wieder und ich habe keinen Fehler entdeckt. Nur das Archaon Middenheim zerstören wollte hatte glaube ich nichts damit zu tun. 
Er wollte das Imperium brechen und demütigen indem er Middenheim schleift.
Middenheim gilt als uneinnehmbare Festung die auf dem Ulricberg gelegen ist. Archaon wollte sie zerstören bevor Valten und Karl Franz mit ihren Allierten eintreffen.
Zu den Allierten gehörten:
Die Verteidiger Middenheims, die Weissen Wölfe die in Middenheim festsitzen und von Boris Wüterich und Ar- Ulric in die Schlacht geführt werden.
Die Slayer von Karak Kadrin, unnachgiebige rothaarige Zwerge die von Ungrim Eisenfaust und dessen Sohn Garagrim angeführt wurden.
Auch der Slayermaschinist Malakai Makaisson hat geholfen indem er den vernichtenden "Goblinschnitter" entwickelt hat.
Die Seewache zu Lothern, die Hochelfen die seit Ewigkeiten die Weltmeere bereisten kommen dem Imperium zur Hilfe und bringen titanische Seemonster mit aufs Schlachtfeld!
Der Bretonische Kreuzug, die tapferen Gralsritter die mit dem Segen der Herrin des Sees und dem Questgelübde im Herzen fuhren tausende Ritter Richtung Middenheim auch wenn das Imperium und Bretonia früher nie gut Freund gewesen sind.
Karl Franz der Imperator mit Kanone und Muskete doch die wichtigste Person ist Valten! Die Reinkarnation Sigmars, ihm folgen die Sigmarpriester und die Gläubigen. Die Armee rezetiert dauerhaft Gebete aus dem Heldenhammer und Valten ist der einzige vor dem sogar Archaon Angst hat.
Sie alle wissen das in Middenheim der Hammer am heftigsten zu schlagen wird und so versammeln sie sich.
Um diese schier unmögliche Aufgabe zu bewältigen, Middenheim niederzubrennen  hat Archaon natürlich Hilfe gesucht und hat alle seine Kräfte auf Middenheim konzentriert.
Zu den verbündeten zählten : 
Archaons Horde, bestehend aus Kurgan und Auserkorenen, Chaoszwergen und seiner rechten Hand Crom der Eroberer.
Die Dämonenlegionen die sich von den den Warppolen aus bewegten unter der Führung des Bel´akor, dem Dunklen Meister.
Grimgorks Harte Horde die von Grimgork Eisenpelz persönlich angeführt wurde unter den wachsamen Augen des Götzenbild des Gork.
Der Kult des Slaanesh(auch ein Chaosgott) die Druchii(dunkelelfen) So gut wie nur Hexenkriegerinen geführt von Morathi, der Fürstin der Sinnesfreuden.
Klan Eshin, der Skavenclan der Meuchelmörder die sich als einzige Archaon anschlossen, man munkelte das Meisterassine Snitch sich unter ihnen befand und das er Valten meuchelte nachdem er seine Tat vollbracht hatte.(Züchterklan war auch dabei? klärt mich auf!)
Und die Armeen von Sylvania die Vampirfürsten von Carstein.  Die das Imperium nicht nur mit ihrern Rittern sondern auch von innen her bekämpfte indem es die Toten aus ihren Gräbern auferstehen liess.

So nur mal zum Hintergrund für alle die die nicht wissen was die ganze Zeit mit Sturm des Chaos gemeint ist. 
Ich finde in dieser riesigen Armeeliste hätten sich bestimmt bessere Characktere finden können ;-)

/edit

Wir gehen jetzt am besten alle mal ins Bett, schlafen uns aus freuen uns über einen Kaffee am Morgen und treffen uns morgen hier mit vielen neuen Ideen ;-)


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Mai 2008)

Monk3y schrieb:


> die Druchii(dunkelelfen) So gut wie nur Hexenkriegerinen geführt von Morathi, der Fürstin der Sinnesfreuden.
> 
> Meisterassine Snitch sich unter ihnen befand und das er Valten meuchelte nachdem er seine Tat vollbracht




Morathi ist auch die mutter von Malekith, dem Hexenkönig, persönlich udn eines der ältesten Wesen überhaupt( neben den Slann, einigen sehr alten Baumwesen, den Drachen und einpaar Ogerdrachen oder so) ,da sie noch aus dem alten, untergegangenen Nagaryth stammt. Sie ist ausserdem die ehemalige geliebte von Aenarion 8oder wie er heißt) der erste phönixkönig der Hochelfen.

Also alles in allem ne extrem unangenehme frau ,da sie halt auch sowas wie Königin der druchii (dunkelelfen) ist.


Meisterassasine snitch? der komtm mir extrem bekannt vor und ich meien ihn schonmal irgendwo gelesen zu haben. aber interessant das sich die Skaven mit Klan Eshin sich der "Horde" angeschlossen haben ;D 

Cool das ein skaven wirklich mal was auf die reihe gekriegt hat und wirklich Valten gemeuchet hat *fg


----------



## Monk3y (14. Mai 2008)

> Meisterassasine snitch? der komtm mir extrem bekannt vor und ich meien ihn schonmal irgendwo gelesen zu haben. aber interessant das sich die Skaven mit Klan Eshin sich der "Horde" angeschlossen haben ;D



Vermutlich im Armeebuch oder in einer White Dwarf Ausgabe.

ALso ich habe nachgelesen es scheint als wären der Klan Eshin wohl beteiligt gewesen. Der Züchterklan nicht. Der Klan Skryre auch net. Aber der Seuchenklan! Er hat vor dem Sturm des Chaos eine mächtige Waffe enwickelt die er mit Hilfe des Klan Eshin nach Kislev geschafft hat und dort in den Lagern der imperialen Armee gezündet hat.
Wäre ja nicht so schlimm aber die Waffe war mit der Chaosenergie des Tzeentch belegt so dass alles mutiert wäre. Doch dies konnte verhindert werden. Glaube es war Kaspar von Velten.

BTT:
Eine klasse die den Hexenjäger oder den Feuermagier hätte ersetzten können wäre vielleicht der Technicuss. Moment nicht driekt schreieb MIMIMI! haben die Zwerge auch schon!
Der Technicuss mit der Hochlandbüchse war das Model das im Tabletop gegen einzelne Characktermodellen Sau gefährlich werden konnte.
Die Flagellanten stehen auch immer noch offen und Ar-Ulrics weisse Wölfe nunja kommen aus dem Imperium aber keine Schilde somit kein Ersatz als Tank Klasse. Achja und Pantherritter ^^
so mal der Übersicht wegen zusammen gefasst. wir brauchen mehr ideen^^


----------



## Gutebesserung (14. Mai 2008)

Ok Middenheim sind die weissen Wölfe doch der Orden ist stark mit Kislev verbunden. Ulric ist ja auch der Gott der Kisleviten. Eigentlich ja der Hauptgott des ganzen Imperiumsgebietes bevor es Sigmar gab. 

Morathi hat einen sehr schlauen Griff gemacht. Sie war schon früher mit Slaanesh verbunden (Slaanesh = Chaosgott der Lüste, des Lasters und der Versuchung), hat sich jedoch , als Malekith den Kult des Slaanesh verboten hat, einfach an die Spitze des Kahinkultes gestellt der zur Staatsreligion erhoben wurde (Khaine = Gott des Mordes der Druchii (Druchii = Dunkelelfen)). Als der Sturm des Chaos losbrach, gab sie ihre geheuchelte Loyalität auf und zeigte ihr wahres Ich. Morathi ist auch als die Dunkle Mutter bekannt.

Was den Meuchlerklan angeht.....naja es sind Skaven. Ihre Loyalität zu Archaon ist mehr als zweifelhaft. Ich denke das sie , wie echte Skaven, so lange bei ihm bleiben werden wie es braucht um sich einen Vorteil gegen ihn zu verschaffen. Das Valten von Snitch getötet wurde kann sein. Obwohl ich immer noch nicht sicher bin ob er wirklich tot ist. Ich trau dem Braten noch nicht so richtig.

Ach um es mal zu sagen: Grimgork hat Archaon geschlagen! Er hat ihn nur nicht fertig gemacht weil der Weichling es nicht Wert war.


----------



## Gutebesserung (14. Mai 2008)

Ach ja und Snitch war früher sogar mal ein besonderes Charaktermodell in einem alten Skaven Armeebuch


----------



## Monk3y (14. Mai 2008)

> Ok Middenheim sind die weissen Wölfe doch der Orden ist stark mit Kislev verbunden. Ulric ist ja auch der Gott der Kisleviten. Eigentlich ja der Hauptgott des ganzen Imperiumsgebietes bevor es Sigmar gab.



Da verwechselt aber jemand Ulric mit Ursun :-P ursun ist der Gott der Kisleviten der Bärengott =)



> Was den Meuchlerklan angeht.....naja es sind Skaven. Ihre Loyalität zu Archaon ist mehr als zweifelhaft. Ich denke das sie , wie echte Skaven, so lange bei ihm bleiben werden wie es braucht um sich einen Vorteil gegen ihn zu verschaffen.



Bin ich voll deiner Meinung! Die Skaven sind Ratten und bleiben es.




> Das Valten von Snitch getötet wurde kann sein. Obwohl ich immer noch nicht sicher bin ob er wirklich tot ist. Ich trau dem Braten noch nicht so richtig.



Was den Tod Valtens angeht! Er ist meines Wissens nach definitiv Tod. Doch ich glaube das es im Laufe der Zeit erneut eine Reinkarnation Sigmars geben wird.



> Ach um es mal zu sagen: Grimgork hat Archaon geschlagen! Er hat ihn nur nicht fertig gemacht weil der Weichling es nicht Wert war.



Ich war der Meinung Valten hat ihn getötet. Ein paar Infos bitte@ Gutebeseerung!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (14. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit den Klassen des Imperiums. Klar, ich kann verstehen, wenn manche es irritierend finden, wenn eine Armee aus Hexenjäger, Feuermagiern, Ritter und Sigmarpriestern das Feld stürmt, aber das ist doch bei jeder Warhammer-Online Fraktion. Das Chaos, die Zwerge, Hoch- und Dunkelelfen führen bei W.a.r. ebenfalls nur Elitäre-und Helden-Truppen ins Feld - das wäre beim Tabletop alles undenkbar. Aber anstatt sich darüber aufzuregen sollte man lieber mal überlegen, wie man es erklären sollte, warum plötzlich einfache Hellebardiere der Imperialen Staatstruppen formationslos ohne Vorgesetzten in Sicht und ohne direkten Befehl in die Schlacht rennen und ihr eigenes Ding drehen. Ein einfacher Soldat hätte niemals die Freiheiten, wie man sie in einen MMORPG hat (oder haben sollte), und darüber könnte man dann ebenfalls nörgeln und rumjammern.

Außerdem, wenn man hier gugt, wüsste man, dass Mythic es schon storytechnisch erklärt hat, warum und weshalb es nur "Elitetruppen" auf Seiten des Imperiums zu spielen gibt, man müsste nur regelmäßig die Newsletter durchlesen oder sich auf der offiziellen HP informieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also nicht immer nur schimpfen, sondern sich auch mal freun, dass sie sich überhaupt soviel Mühe machen. Und man sollte sich auch öfters mal ins Gedächnis rufen, dass W.a.r. ein MMORPG wird und kein Pen&Paper. Drückt also mal ein Auge zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachtrag:
@Monk3y
Japs Grimgork hat Archaon im Zweikampf besiegt, kann man hier nachlesen. Der Abschnitt, wo Grimgork Archaon besiegt ist dort wo das Orkbildchen zu sehen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Monk3y (14. Mai 2008)

> Nachtrag:
> @Monk3y
> Japs Grimgork hat Archaon im Zweikampf besiegt, kann man hier nachlesen. Der Abschnitt, wo Grimgork Archaon besiegt ist dort wo das Orkbildchen zu sehen ist wink.gif.




Vielen Dank an dich als es zum Ende der Sturm des Chaos Kampagne kam. War ich schon dabei Bugmans Klage spielen somit das Ende nicht nachgestellt ;-)


----------



## Daviii (14. Mai 2008)

Wenn man nicht einen eigenen Helden spielen könnte und man in den großen Schlachten mit riesigen "normalen" Bogenschützen Batallionen rumlaufen sollte, könnten man gleich darauß ein Strategiespiel machen. Wovon hier geredet wird, gibt es schon und das spiel heißt Warhammer: Mark of Chaos.
Die ungewöhnlichen Klassen sind doch gerade dazu da ungewöhnlich zu sein und nicht....normal?
Du musst bedenken, dass der Spieler sich weiterentwickeln will, dass er seinen Helden personifizieren, einzigartig machen will. Beim "normalen" Bogenschützen würde das nicht klappen. 
Ich spiele auch Tabletop und ich habe kein Problem damit als ungewöhnlicher Feuermagier rumzulaufen oder als Schwarzer Gardist.


----------



## Daviii (14. Mai 2008)

Wenn man nicht einen eigenen Helden spielen könnte und man in den großen Schlachten mit riesigen "normalen" Bogenschützen Batallionen rumlaufen sollte, könnten man gleich darauß ein Strategiespiel machen. Wovon hier geredet wird, gibt es schon und das spiel heißt Warhammer: Mark of Chaos.
Die ungewöhnlichen Klassen sind doch gerade dazu da ungewöhnlich zu sein und nicht....normal?
Du musst bedenken, dass der Spieler sich weiterentwickeln will, dass er seinen Helden personifizieren, einzigartig machen will. Beim "normalen" Bogenschützen würde das nicht klappen. 
Ich spiele auch Tabletop und ich habe kein Problem damit als ungewöhnlicher Feuermagier rumzulaufen oder als Schwarzer Gardist.


----------



## LionTamer (14. Mai 2008)

Also im Grunde habe ich nichts gegen die Auswahl des Imperiums.

Als Mitglied eines "Inneren Zirkels" oder einer "Elite-Loge" passen zB die Hexenjäger weitaus besser als irgendwelche Staatstruppen des Imperiums. Es werden halt nicht irgendwelche Milizien/Staatstruppen beauftragt, sondern schon spezialisierte und geschulte Truppen. Von daher ist der Hexenjäger ne gute Wahl.

Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem Sigmarpriester, der quasi die geistliche Macht in diesem Bund vertitt.

Deswegen ist es auch sinnvoller, daß es nicht normale Ritter der Reichsgarde, die die Tankrolle übernehmen, sondern die "Kreuzritter" des Sonnenordens. 
Zwar finde ich persönlich die, hier bereits mehrfach angesprochenen, Pantherritter auch schöner, aber der Sonnenorden verehrt ja die Kriegsgöttin Myrmidia. Unter diesem Hintergrund macht der Sonnenorden dann wieder mehr Sinn.

Die letzte "einflußreiche" Gruppe sind die Magieschulen, welche durch den Feuermagier vertreten sind. Zwar finde ich diese wandelnden Pyromanen als solche nicht schlecht, hier hätte ich mir vllt aber einen der anderen Magieorden gewünscht. Auswahl hätte es genug gegeben (wenn auch nicht zwingend in der Rolle eines Range DD). 
Unter diesem Aspekt, finde ich einen Feuerzauberer langweilig. In (fast) jedem Rollenspiel können Zauberer Feuerbälle werfen......da hätte ich mir ne interessantere Alternative gewünscht.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Mai 2008)

Da die meisten antworten die nun noch kamen ien udn das selbe sagen und anscheinend keienr irgendwas bis auf anfangspost gelesen hat kurz wiederholung:

ein Held ist für mich kein Held weil er sich shcon von anfnag an von anderen unterscheidet (Hexenjäger) sondern weil ich meinen char zu einen mach (in wow is man am anfang krieger und sogar noch popliger als jeder anderer npc krieger einer normalen stadt) 
so sollten doch taten meinen anfangs "popligen schwertkämpfer des Regimentes" doch vlt ih nzu einen helden aufwerten ... immerhin sidn barbaren auch nur die "popligen" standartcharaktere des Chaos ... nru irgendwelche von dämonen gezeichnete menschen ..... im gegensatz dazu könnte es doch herrausragende schwertkämpfer geben .. nicht von dämonen beschenkt dafür geschult udn gedrillt.
In wow is  man ja im endeffeckt auch nur durch das töten von onyxia oder von afarmen des void reevers oder so müll zu seinen tollen sachn gekommen die einem im Endeffekten zu einen "helden" machten. aber zuallerst erst am Anfang war man nunmal nichts besonderes...hat das für euch keinen reiz ausgemacht?
Ich hät die Atmosphäre in Wow auch gestört gesehn ,wenn ich doch gleich als Todesritter beginne mit der Begründung "ja ein popliger Krieger....will doch keiner sein"

und ja ich kenne mark of Chaos .. ich fidns super ... und irgendwie so hät ich auch gern von chars her das im Imperium gesehen ...... aber genauso auch Hochelfen !!! 

Zwerge, Orks udn chaos sind ok ......aber Druchii , hochelfen und Imperium = fragliches stures erfüllen der archetyp-Vorstellungen. mit einbisshen Fantasy hätte man einen bihänder oder einen Hauptmann des Imperiums auch als archetyp Tank einbauen können der einem Chaoskrieger (Chosen) gleichkommt..(Druide tankt auch anders als Krieger abern icht unbedingt schlechter)
.....weil rein storytechnisch kommt ein Orkmelee (spalta) einem Zwergenmelee (hieß er Hammerträger?) auch nicht gleich.



So..darauf könnt ihr nun diskutieren


ich such solang synonym für "poplig" ..sonst wird mein wortschatz als bissl monton noch abgestempelt...


Sry für vielen vergleiche mit wow ...aber als genre"könig" wird nunmal viel an ihm gemessen und es macht auch viele Dinge überzeugend gut,sodass ein Vergleich angemessen ist.


Ich würdm ich auch freuen ,wenn jmd auchnur ansatzweise meienr meinung ist xD


----------



## Monk3y (15. Mai 2008)

Bin da schon zielmlich einer Meinung Paras doch deine Begründung warum jetzt doch Sonnenritter versteh ich nicht ganz.
Da man in der Buchreihe Botschafter der Schlacht viel über Pantherritter gelesen hat... würde sogar ich nen Ordnungschar spielen =P

Das mit WoW ist klar, ich selbst stelle viele Vergleiche mit WoW an da ich druch meine Erfahrung dort, meine Argumente an den Mann/Frau bringen kann.

Was das mit dem popeligen Soldaten angeht. Ich fands bei WoW und jedem anderen MMO das beste meinen Char wachsen zu sehen.
wenn Man bei WAR am Anfang schon ein Held ist.. Was wird dann später aus einem... Der Herr der letzten Tage oder Waaaghboss oder Imperator persönlich?
Ich fände es toller als Lehrling an der Magierschule oder als Welpe im Orkrudel zu beginnen als direkt eine Kampfmaschine zu sein.
Weiss garnicht wird es in WAR auch eine Art Personal-Character-Storyline geben?
Das ist eine der Sachen auf die ich mich bei Age of Conan freue. DAs Roleplay Feeling mit dem MMO wirklich vereint, nicht nur im Namen!
Wird interessant wie sie das gelöst haben. 
so far
Monk3y


----------



## Leoncore (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich hätte mir auch lieber als Tank Klasse einen Soldaten des Imperiums gewünscht. Sonnenritter passen meiner Meinung nach mal überhaupt nicht. Ich mein, die reiten noch nicht mal auf Pferden! Warum also wählt man als Klasse Sonnenritter? Bei den Elfen muss ich allerdings sagen, passen die Klassen doch überwiegend. Wenn dort nur Speerträger rumlaufen würden, wäre das für mich auch nicht grade gut umgesetzt, da ja die meisten Elfen Armeen im Tabletop aus Elite Trupps bestehen und nur ein bis zwei Truppen Speerträger oder Bogenschützen enthalten. Auch das man als Zauberer des Imperiums sich keine der acht Lehren der Magie selbst aussuchen darf, sondern fest den Feuerzauberer nehmen muss, find ich doch ziemlich mies umgesetzt.


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Mai 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> da ja die meisten Elfen Armeen im Tabletop aus Elite Trupps bestehen und nur ein bis zwei Truppen Speerträger oder Bogenschützen enthalten.



Das ist ja schon im Tabletop ein hintergrundkonflikt. Standard-/Kerntruppen sind in beiden Warhammer-Systemen nicht annähernd so häufig vertreten wie sie es hintergrundgemäß sein sollten.



> Auch das man als Zauberer des Imperiums sich keine der acht Lehren der Magie selbst aussuchen darf, sondern fest den Feuerzauberer nehmen muss, find ich doch ziemlich mies umgesetzt.



Finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so schlimm wie die Tatsache, dass man als "Chaot" auf Tzeentch festgelegt wird. Okay, vielleicht will man weg von den Khorne-Klischees, Slaanesh wäre vom Konzept her... naja sagen wir einfach "nicht Jugendfrei" (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Nurgle den meisten WHFB-Unkundigen wohl zu abstoßend. Aber trotzdem, es nimmt dem Chaos sehr viel an Flair, dass die Vielfalt derart reduziert wird.


----------



## ExInferis (15. Mai 2008)

Gibt doch alles viel Platz für Addons und Content-Patches. Nun mal abwarten. Ich finde es als Startauswahl schon OK.

Und zur Diskussion, auch wenn ich wie oben schon angemerkt nicht alles gelesen habe bisher, weil es mir die Zeit einfach nicht erlaubt.
Ich finde die Auswahl schon OK, allerdings hätte ich mir noch mehr Vielfalt gewünscht.
Warum muss denn jede Rasse eine Tank-Klasse haben oder jede Rasse einen Heiler.... Man hätte mehr Vielfalt rein bringen können wenn man nicht versucht hätte zu jeder Klasse in jeder Rasse ein entsprechendes Pendent zu finden. Aber nun ja, ich denke eh, dass noch ein paar Klassen kommen werden und so lange denke ich sind wir alle voll ausgelastet das Spiel zu erkunden und bis an die Grenzen zu strapazieren mit dem was uns in die Hand gegeben wird.


----------



## LionTamer (15. Mai 2008)

Ich persönliche habe ja so den Eindruck, daß manche hier mit einer falschen Voraussetzung an WAR rangehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das doch richtig verstanden habe, dann ist man in WAR Mitglied einer "Elite-Truppe" die mit einer extrem wichtigen und extrem gefährlichen Mission betraut ist.
Also sieht das Grundkonzept gar nicht nicht vor, daß man irgendein unbedeutender Grünschnabel ist, der sich langsam aber sicher zu einem Helden entwickelt.
Wenn mann Teil einer Elite-Truppe ist, dann ist das für mich logisch, daß man dafür nicht irgendwelche Grünschnäbel oder gewöhnliche Soldaten/Staatstruppen rekrutiert. Natürlich nimmt man für so eine Aufgabe direkt Soldaten/Truppen/Charaktere die bereits eine elitätre Stellung geniesen.

*Fast* alle wählbaren Klassen in WAR sind bezogen auf das TT "Elite/Seltene-Einheiten" oder direkt "Helden".
Ausnahme mag hier das Chaos gelten, die aber nunmal als humanoide Truppen auch nur Chaoskrieger/ritter und Chaos Barbaren haben und nicht wirklich eine großartige alternative Auswahl bieten.

Von daher bleib ich dabei, daß die Auwahl im Großen und Ganzen gut gelöst ist


----------



## skullboy (15. Mai 2008)

ich denke das sie das richtigt gemacht haben denn es gibt im imperium eben auch helden und die spielen nunmal die spieler. die normalen soldaten sind ja nur halb ausgebildete bauern und schwächlich und voller angst daher denke ich das die designer darauf geachtet haben das jeder spieler einfach eine besondere person ist und eben mit besonderen fähigkeiten ins feld rücken weisste es wäre ja scheisse wenn man einfach nen fußsoldaten spielt der im tabletop eine geringe moral hat und sich einem chaosbarbar stellen mus... das sieht nich besonders hoffnungsvoll aus daher denke ich das die das schon richtig gemacht haben^^ 

mfg skull


----------



## Caveman1979 (15. Mai 2008)

Also um es mal so genau auszusprechen da zur zeit ja nur beta zusehn ist würde ich einfach mal behaupten das  die Klassen noch etwas verbessert werden dazu dienen ja nun die betas!

Ich von meiner seite aus zocke bestimmt gleich Hexer von anfang an!Es wird wie überall das es verbesserungen mit patsches kommen oder net aber jetzt schon rumzumoosern ist echt sehr früh und leider ist der geschmack von jedem anders! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (15. Mai 2008)

Patches machen nicht unbedingt alles besser.

Ich sag nur *nerf*


Abwarten und Tee trinken - es ist noch eine Beta


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Mai 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Ich persönliche habe ja so den Eindruck, daß manche hier mit einer falschen Voraussetzung an WAR rangehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



diese großartige mission besteht darin mit 39 andern leuten ne burg zu stürmen?

Ich bin beeindruckt.


Ich bemängel ja nun die auswahl nicht in dem rahmen dass ich sag ,dass ich sie überhaupt nicht mag. Ich für meinen teil meine ,dass sie vlt. ewas unglücklich gewählt worden ist und sich vlt deswegen auch viele Spieler sich mehr Zerstörung hingezogen fühlen, wei ldiese vlt einen "homogeneren" Eidnruck macht.

Orcs hätten theoretisch ja auch waaghboss oder Nachtgoblinfanatics haben können....


EDIt.: ich bin für ne Heldenklasse fanatics !!!




> Ich sag nur *nerf*



Kann ja auch ne Verbesserung sein, wenn es dann heißt "Nerfed doch endlich mal den Sigmarpriester...wft!!!"


----------



## Cowmooflage (15. Mai 2008)

Es.. gibt keine Slayer bei den Zwergen?


Goodbye WAR, so endet es, bevor's beginnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Mai 2008)

Cowmooflage schrieb:


> Es.. gibt keine Slayer bei den Zwergen?
> Goodbye WAR, so endet es, bevor's beginnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die kommen mit den Fanatics, Dampfpanzern, Chaosbruten, Hydras und Drachenreitern ^^ (für jedes volk eins, überlegt euch was)


----------



## D132 (15. Mai 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Feuermagier sind laut Hintergrund auch eine gute Wahl. In Altdorf befindet sich die größte Akademie der Zauberei und die primär hier vertretene Zauberrichtung ist ...."Trommelwirbel"..... die Nutzung der Winde des Feuers.



Und genau hier, möchte ich allen die an den 8 Winden der Magie interesiert sind mal eben ein Forum zuwerfen indem ich etwas über die 8 Magieorden des Imperiums  geschrieben habe.
Unzwar das aussehen der einzelnen Orden deren Mitglieder deren Magieart und das aussehen der einzelnen Magier jedes Ordens. Natürlich nicht zu vergessen die Lage der Orden selbst.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=12786&st=0
so jetzt bin ich auch auf Seite 2 fertig, viel Spaß beim Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so schlimm wie die Tatsache, dass man als "Chaot" auf Tzeentch festgelegt wird. Okay, vielleicht will man weg von den Khorne-Klischees, Slaanesh wäre vom Konzept her... naja sagen wir einfach "nicht Jugendfrei" (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja zummindest sind die klassen darauf ausgelegt diesen gott anzubeten. soweit ich aber weis sind in der unvermeidlichen stadt auch die anderen götter vertreten , so hat zum beispiel der stadtteil von slaanesh phallus artige türme etc.


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Mai 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Gibt doch alles viel Platz für Addons und Content-Patches. Nun mal abwarten. Ich finde es als Startauswahl schon OK.
> 
> Und zur Diskussion, auch wenn ich wie oben schon angemerkt nicht alles gelesen habe bisher, weil es mir die Zeit einfach nicht erlaubt.
> Ich finde die Auswahl schon OK, allerdings hätte ich mir noch mehr Vielfalt gewünscht.
> Warum muss denn jede Rasse eine Tank-Klasse haben oder jede Rasse einen Heiler.... Man hätte mehr Vielfalt rein bringen können wenn man nicht versucht hätte zu jeder Klasse in jeder Rasse ein entsprechendes Pendent zu finden. Aber nun ja, ich denke eh, dass noch ein paar Klassen kommen werden und so lange denke ich sind wir alle voll ausgelastet das Spiel zu erkunden und bis an die Grenzen zu strapazieren mit dem was uns in die Hand gegeben wird.



Warum jeder einen vom Archetyp hat? Wegen der Balance! So hat man von vorneherein ein Grundkonzept. Es gibt Leute die wollen unbedingt ein Zwerg sein, was wäre nun, wenn kein Zwergenheiler vorhanden wäre? Hum?


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Mai 2008)

Cowmooflage schrieb:


> Es.. gibt keine Slayer bei den Zwergen?
> Goodbye WAR, so endet es, bevor's beginnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bye!


----------



## rasmus (15. Mai 2008)

man kann ja nicht nur auf die "rollenspiel" aspekte achten

ich weiss nicht obs so berauschend ist ne klasse zu spielen wos nur autohit gibt, nur weil es das volk viele "0815" soldaten hat^^


----------



## Leoncore (15. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Warum jeder einen vom Archetyp hat? Wegen der Balance! So hat man von vorneherein ein Grundkonzept. Es gibt Leute die wollen unbedingt ein Zwerg sein, was wäre nun, wenn kein Zwergenheiler vorhanden wäre? Hum?



Nicht jede Rasse wird in ihrem Startgebiet bleiben. Ich wette, das schon zu beginn viele Leute, mit ihrem Char in andere Gebiete reisen. Also das ein Zwerg dann z.b. keinen Heiler finden würde, weil diese keine Heilerklasse besitzen, finde ich jetzt ein wenig übertrieben. Ich wette zu 100% das (jetzt mal auf das Beispiel mit dem Zwerg bezogen), falls Heilung von nöten, ein Sigmarpriester anzutreffen wäre.


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Mai 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Nicht jede Rasse wird in ihrem Startgebiet bleiben. Ich wette, das schon zu beginn viele Leute, mit ihrem Char in andere Zonen reisen. Also das ein Zwerg dann z.b. keinen Heiler finden würde, weil diese keine Heilerklasse besitzen, finde ich jetzt wenig übertrieben.



Wer hat das gesagt? Aber was ist wenn jemand als Zwerg ein Heiler sein will? Bissl nachdenken gehört dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (15. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Warum jeder einen vom Archetyp hat? Wegen der Balance! So hat man von vorneherein ein Grundkonzept. Es gibt Leute die wollen unbedingt ein Zwerg sein, was wäre nun, wenn kein Zwergenheiler vorhanden wäre? Hum?



Besagtem Slayer wäre das egal, und wenn man ihn doch heilt und davon abhält seine Bestimmung zu erreichen, ist man sicherlich gleich das nächste Ziel seiner Axt.

Generell ist heilen in Warhammer eher etwas untypisch. Da gibt es nach der Schlacht eigentlich höchstens das Versorgen, verarzten der Verwundeten und beerdigen der Gefallenen.

Das mit den Archetypen ist leider eher seit langem wohl die standard MMO/RPG Lösung schlechthin für etwas Balance und Abwechslung.


----------



## Leoncore (15. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wer hat das gesagt? Aber was ist wenn jemand als Zwerg ein Heiler sein will? Bissl nachdenken gehört dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genauso wie viele Spieler in anderen Games, z.b. einen Gnom als Tank haben wollen, was natürlich total albern ausschaut. Ein paar Gesetze gehören in jede Fantasy Welt. Aber gut, das mit den Zwergen Heiler wurde durch den Runenpropheten eigentlich noch gut umgesetzt.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Mai 2008)

richtig ...hat ja auch niemanden gestört als es hieß ein Gnom werde kein Priester sein können


"aber ich will nunmal ein gnom Priester und ich schmoll nun sollang bis es einen gibt"

Zwerg - Heiler = bäh ;D 


Zwerge: melee(2) + Tank
Imperium:Heal + Tank
Hochelfen: Melee(2) + Heal 

Melee (4) + Tank (2) + Heal (2) = 2:1:1 => gutes MMORPG Verhältnis


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Mai 2008)

Cowmooflage schrieb:


> Es.. gibt keine Slayer bei den Zwergen?
> Goodbye WAR, so endet es, bevor's beginnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So in der Art waren auch meine Gedanken zuerst, aber hey, dann spiel ich eben Dunkelelfen und lass meine sadistischen Gelüste raus, statt als Zwerg meine Trinkfreudigkeit und Streitlust. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> richtig ...hat ja auch niemanden gestört als es hieß ein Gnom werde kein Priester sein können
> "aber ich will nunmal ein gnom Priester und ich schmoll nun sollang bis es einen gibt"
> 
> Zwerg - Heiler = bäh ;D
> ...



Ich find die Lösung das jede Rasse alles selbst hat, um einiges besser, vor allem wenn man als Tabletop-Spieler doch so unzufrieden mit der Imperiums-Umsetzung ist, sollte es nem Zwergen doch wohl aufn Sack gehn mit nem Spitzohr als Heiler auskommen zu müssen. Und es würde nie genug Sigmarpriester geben die in allen Tier's dem Verbündeten helfen könnten.

PS: Wems nicht passt, der solls nicht spielen.

PPS: Das soll nicht bös gemeint sein, aber ein Spieleentwickler wird es niemals schaffen, es jedem Recht zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Besagtem Slayer wäre das egal, und wenn man ihn doch heilt und davon abhält seine Bestimmung zu erreichen, ist man sicherlich gleich das nächste Ziel seiner Axt.
> 
> Generell ist heilen in Warhammer eher etwas untypisch. Da gibt es nach der Schlacht eigentlich höchstens das Versorgen, verarzten der Verwundeten und beerdigen der Gefallenen.
> 
> Das mit den Archetypen ist leider eher seit langem wohl die standard MMO/RPG Lösung schlechthin für etwas Balance und Abwechslung.


das klassen in archetypen gezwängt werden ist sicherlich nicht das non plus ultra und sicherlich wird in keinen krieg egal wo er statt findet (real oder im fantasyuniversum) während der schlacht großartig geheilt. aber nun stell dir das game mal ohne heiler vor. eine schlacht in WAR wäre eine sache vons ekunden weil keiner länger lebt als sein schwert/stab reicht.


----------



## Mikokami (15. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das klassen in archetypen gezwängt werden ist sicherlich nicht das non plus ultra und sicherlich wird in keinen krieg egal wo er statt findet (real oder im fantasyuniversum) während der schlacht großartig geheilt. aber nun stell dir das game mal ohne heiler vor. eine schlacht in WAR wäre eine sache vons ekunden weil keiner länger lebt als sein schwert/stab reicht.



Also was soll ich da sagen.. in anderen PvP Spielen, wie z.B. Counterstrike oder in WoWs "Warsongschlucht".. da ist die Schlacht nicht gleich zu Ende, nur weil niemand heilt. Jedoch sind Heiler wichtig für den PvE typischen Raid/Gruppen-Content, und der PvP-Teil wurde dann halt so an den PvE-Teil angelehnt/gebogen das Heiler und Tanks auch dort die selbe oder ähnliche Funktion haben und nicht gleich nutzlos sind, obwohl es da ja eigentlich nur ums moshen geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Mai 2008)

Cs needs Heiler ;D


Also die hintergrudnstory von WAR beschreibt wirklich gut warum es diese klassen sind und somit könnt ich, bei ausreichend guter Storyführung , mich dazuhinreißen lassen wohlwollend auf dieses spiel zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beta ich komme, wird wohl hochelf weil die ein schön leeres startgebiet haben werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bin wohl eienr von 30 dann)


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Cs needs Heiler ;D
> Also die hintergrudnstory von WAR beschreibt wirklich gut warum es diese klassen sind und somit könnt ich, bei ausreichend guter Storyführung , mich dazuhinreißen lassen wohlwollend auf dieses spiel zu schauen
> 
> 
> ...



Glaube nicht das da sehr wenig los sein wird..... gibt einfach zu viel, die meinen sich nen Legolas oder sonst was spielen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Also was soll ich da sagen.. in anderen PvP Spielen, wie z.B. Counterstrike oder in WoWs "Warsongschlucht".. da ist die Schlacht nicht gleich zu Ende, nur weil niemand heilt. Jedoch sind Heiler wichtig für den PvE typischen Raid/Gruppen-Content, und der PvP-Teil wurde dann halt so an den PvE-Teil angelehnt/gebogen das Heiler und Tanks auch dort die selbe oder ähnliche Funktion haben und nicht gleich nutzlos sind, obwohl es da ja eigentlich nur ums moshen geht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du willst doch wohl nicht MMORPG-PvP mit Esport-PvP vergleichen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem sieht man an diversen PvP-Spielen,wie schnell die Seite verliert,die nur DÄMÄGE macht: Sie verliert gegen eine gemischte Gruppe mit guten Tanks, guten Heilern und guten DDs. Und gerade die Kollisionsabfrage wird in WAR reine DD-Gruppen schneller auflaufen lassen,als wie "Waagh" sagen können. Selbst in ForU sind in den BGs mittlerweile Gruppen ohne Heiler am Untergehen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Also was soll ich da sagen.. in anderen PvP Spielen, wie z.B. Counterstrike oder in WoWs "Warsongschlucht".. da ist die Schlacht nicht gleich zu Ende, nur weil niemand heilt. Jedoch sind Heiler wichtig für den PvE typischen Raid/Gruppen-Content, und der PvP-Teil wurde dann halt so an den PvE-Teil angelehnt/gebogen das Heiler und Tanks auch dort die selbe oder ähnliche Funktion haben und nicht gleich nutzlos sind, obwohl es da ja eigentlich nur ums moshen geht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubst ja net das die Heiler unnötig sind. Ne Gruppe ohne Heiler in DAoC, konntest inne Tonne treten, die wurde von gut organisierten Meuchlern ja schon platt gemacht!


----------



## Vampiry (16. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Glaubst ja net das die Heiler unnötig sind. Ne Gruppe ohne Heiler in DAoC, konntest inne Tonne treten, die wurde von gut organisierten Meuchlern ja schon platt gemacht!



Natürlich. Wobei bei DAoC natürlich auch die Buffs eine Menge ausgemacht haben. Und ohne Heiler keine Buffs (BBs mal außen vor) , kein Rezz (Palarezz und co vergessen wir mal). ManaFeld, HeilFeld wurden auch immer gerne genommen. Eine Gruppe ohne guten Heiler (besser 2) stand im rvr nicht lang, und wenn man dann erst wieder zum Gegnerkeep per Schiff anreisen musste, konnte sich die Lage am Keep schon wieder geändert haben. Ein gut platzierter Ei-Rezz hat schon so manche Schlacht gerettet.

Irgentwo muss man Abstriche machen und so wie es oben schon stand. Allen recht machen kann man es eh nicht.
Wird es eigentlich bei W.A.R. buffs geben ? Und wenn ja wie, zeit-basiert, konz-basiert, weiss jemand etwas?


----------



## Hühü1 (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das der zealot seine buffs immer wieder erneuern muss.
Also wirden die buffs wohl nach einer zeit ablaufen.


----------



## Mikokami (16. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Du willst doch wohl nicht MMORPG-PvP mit Esport-PvP vergleichen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Unter generellem (MMORPG-)PvP verstehe ich bestimmt nicht solche PvE-angelehnten Systeme wie in WoW oder DAoC, weil solche ja darauf aufgebaut sind Heiler und Tanks aus dem Raid/Gruppen-PvE getrimmen Spielteil mit einzubeziehen. Genauer gesagt, die Spieler/gruppen im PvP in WoW und DAoC sind genauso organisiert wie im PvE. In UO war das damals nicht der Fall soweit ich mich zurückentsinnen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PvP und PvE müssen für mich ganz klare Grenzen und Linien haben.. sonst hat man nur etwas Halbes und nix Ganzes.


----------



## Sempai02 (16. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Unter generellem (MMORPG-)PvP verstehe ich bestimmt nicht solche PvE-angelehnten Systeme wie in WoW oder DAoC, weil solche ja darauf aufgebaut sind Heiler und Tanks aus dem Raid/Gruppen-PvE getrimmen Spielteil mit einzubeziehen. Genauer gesagt, die Spieler/gruppen im PvP in WoW und DAoC sind genauso organisiert wie im PvE. In UO war das damals nicht der Fall soweit ich mich zurückentsinnen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Frage ist doch,ob der Unterschied zwischen PvP und PvE der ist,dass man im PvP nur auf DÄMÄGE!!!! geht,während man im PvE auch taktieren muss? Reines "Wer zuerst trifft,gewinnt"-PvP mag es im Esport geben,in einem MMORPG sollte etwas mehr Anspruch herrschen.

PS: Es gibt Buffs in WAR,z.B. die des Runenpriesters oder Zealoten.


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Unter generellem (MMORPG-)PvP verstehe ich bestimmt nicht solche PvE-angelehnten Systeme wie in WoW oder DAoC, weil solche ja darauf aufgebaut sind Heiler und Tanks aus dem Raid/Gruppen-PvE getrimmen Spielteil mit einzubeziehen. Genauer gesagt, die Spieler/gruppen im PvP in WoW und DAoC sind genauso organisiert wie im PvE. In UO war das damals nicht der Fall soweit ich mich zurückentsinnen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nenn mal nen aktuelles MMORPG, in dem es keine Heiler gibt, bzw. einen Heiler, der im PvP nichts zu suchen hat. o.O


----------



## Mikokami (16. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch,ob der Unterschied zwischen PvP und PvE der ist,dass man im PvP nur auf DÄMÄGE!!!! geht,während man im PvE auch taktieren muss? Reines "Wer zuerst trifft,gewinnt"-PvP mag es im Esport geben,in einem MMORPG sollte etwas mehr Anspruch herrschen.



Genau, One-Hit-Wonder, Stunlock, Fähigkeiten-Buttons in perfekter Schleife herunterhämmern, und auf einander herumzergen, völlig stumpfsinnig da man ja geheilt wird und die einzige und eigentlich Taktik darin besteht den Feind auzulaugen. Das hat natürlich viel mehr Anspruch und Niveau. Du verwechselst hier wohl leider das RTS mit dem RPG?



Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Nenn mal nen aktuelles MMORPG, in dem es keine Heiler gibt, bzw. einen Heiler, der im PvP nichts zu suchen hat. o.O



Sowas gibt es leider nicht mehr, bzw. fällt mir spontan leider keines ein, das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht dass es deswegen in Ordnung oder Gut ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es leider nicht mehr, bzw. fällt mir spontan leider keines ein, das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht dass es deswegen in Ordnung oder Gut ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch es ist gut, da die besser organisierte Truppe einfach nen Vorteil haben muss, wenn sich einer die Mühe macht nen Heiler zu spielen, tut er das auch. Er stärkt damit seine Gruppe, die länger steht (wenn er ihn gut spielt).

Die Diskussion mit nem Heiler in nem MMORPG ist mehr als obsolet, da meist keine wirklich guten Gegenargumente kommen. Wer nen DÄMÄÄÄÄGE Spiel spielen will, soll sich nen Ego-Shooter krallen und loslegen.


----------



## Mikokami (16. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion mit nem Heiler in nem MMORPG ist mehr als obsolet, da meist keine wirklich guten Gegenargumente kommen. Wer nen DÄMÄÄÄÄGE Spiel spielen will, soll sich nen Ego-Shooter krallen und loslegen.



Heiler in einem MMORPG? Vielleicht ja.

Heiler im Warhammer Fantasy Universum?

Dann müsste man Warhammer Online aber als MMOG bezeichnen und nicht alls MMORPG, da es für einen Zwerg RP-technisch überhauptkeinen Grund gibt das Magie-Heiler existieren, aber dafür keine Slayer?

Spieltechnisch machen Heiler in dem Archetypensystem inklusive der Spielmechanik natürlich schon Sinn, für den Zwerg an sich jedoch nicht.

Sogesehen ist es wohl eher eine Diskussion was wichtiger für jeden Einzelnen ist, das RP-Warhammer-Feeling oder dass Feeling eines gut balancierten PvP-MMOGs.

Natürlich kann man es nicht allen recht machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (16. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Heiler in einem MMORPG? Vielleicht ja.
> 
> Heiler im Warhammer Fantasy Universum?
> 
> ...



Wenn es ganz gegen die Politik von GW verstoßen würde, hätten sie das nicht zugelassen.


----------



## Moagim (16. Mai 2008)

Also das Argument "dafür existieren keine Slayer" passt jetzt nicht wirklich.
Slayer kommen im Spiel vor (Kadrintal) sie sind lediglich nicht spielbar.

Man müßte dann Warhammer als MMOG bezeichnen.....tatsächlich wenn man sich die ganzen Videos ansieht, sie sprechen von MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bitte nicht die Absicht/das Ziel von War  (was die Story angeht) vergessen. Sie wollen nicht nur in Ego Shooter Art 2 Teams aufeinander hetzen, sondern einen ganzen Krieg (eigentlich 3 Kriege) darstellen. Wenn man das zu eng sieht und Heiler als "nicht Story konform" rausläßt wird das einfach nichts mit Boss Gegnern.
Die einzige möglichkeit wäre dann die kaputt zu zergen.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2008)

@mikokami
also warsongschlucht mit dem freien pvp in WAR zu vergleichen ist wie äpfel mit birnen zu vergleichen. ws ist ein abgeschlossenes und sehr kleines gebiet in dem man automatisch wiederbelebt wird wenn man gestorben ist. das wird es im rvr von war so nicht geben da muss dich entweder ein heiler rezzen oder du läufst ein weilchen . in der zeit wo du laufen musst hast du keine möglichkeit dein team irgendwie zu helfen. stell dir mal ws einfach ohne den auto rezz vor. wie schnell wär die schlacht dann bitte zu ende?


----------



## Mikokami (17. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @mikokami
> also warsongschlucht mit dem freien pvp in WAR zu vergleichen ist wie äpfel mit birnen zu vergleichen. ws ist ein abgeschlossenes und sehr kleines gebiet in dem man automatisch wiederbelebt wird wenn man gestorben ist. das wird es im rvr von war so nicht geben da muss dich entweder ein heiler rezzen oder du läufst ein weilchen . in der zeit wo du laufen musst hast du keine möglichkeit dein team irgendwie zu helfen. stell dir mal ws einfach ohne den auto rezz vor. wie schnell wär die schlacht dann bitte zu ende?



So schnell wie eine in der Wirklichkeit? Aber Warhammer Fantasy / Warhammer Online ist ja nicht die Wirklichkeit, doch wenn es um den Krieg geht und den Abblauf des selbigen lehnt es sich doch sehr stark an die Wirklichkeit an. Desweiteren wird es auch instanzierte BGs in Warhammer Online geben.

Und 10 gegen 10 ist vielleicht ein Scharmützel oder kleines Gefecht, aber bestimmt keine Schlacht. Auch 40 gegen 40 ist wohl keine Schlacht.  Hunderte, Tausende, Zehn- und Hundertausende gegeneinander das ist eine Schlacht, wenn zwei Armeen/Flotten oder Teile davon aufeinanderprallen.

Desweiteren gehört wohl viel mehr Können, Training, Planung/Taktik, Zusammenspiel und nochmalsoviel Glück dazu in einer Umgebung zu überleben/überdauern, wo nicht andauernd jemand hinter dir steht der BlingBlingLeuchte-Zauber wirkt die einen am Leben erhalten trotz des heftigsten brutalsten Frontgemetzels und/oder einen danach auf Knopfdruck wieder zum Leben erwecken.

Aber das sind alles Problematiken mit denen sich GWS und das Dev-Team für Warhammer Online auseinandersetzten müssen, und welche Entscheidung sie treffen kann man ja schon absehen, es wird wohl alles zu Gunsten der Spielbarkeit getan, was bei einem Spiel ja auch Sinn macht, was ich mir wohl erträume wäre eine Simulation.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> So schnell wie eine in der Wirklichkeit? Aber Warhammer Fantasy / Warhammer Online ist ja nicht die Wirklichkeit, doch wenn es um den Krieg geht und den Abblauf des selbigen lehnt es sich doch sehr stark an die Wirklichkeit an. Desweiteren wird es auch instanzierte BGs in Warhammer Online geben.
> 
> Und 10 gegen 10 ist vielleicht ein Scharmützel oder kleines Gefecht, aber bestimmt keine Schlacht. Auch 40 gegen 40 ist wohl keine Schlacht.  Hunderte, Tausende, Zehn- und Hundertausende gegeneinander das ist eine Schlacht, wenn zwei Armeen/Flotten oder Teile davon aufeinanderprallen.
> 
> ...



Du kommst mir wie ein WoW Spieler vor, der nie nen Heiler bei sich hatte, und andre Spieler mit Heiler doof fand. Wenn du ne Simulation willst, such sie nicht in nem MMORPG.


----------



## Mikokami (17. Mai 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Du kommst mir wie ein WoW Spieler vor, der nie nen Heiler bei sich hatte, und andre Spieler mit Heiler doof fand. Wenn du ne Simulation willst, such sie nicht in nem MMORPG.



Ich habe in vielen MMORPGs bislang selbst den Heiler gespielt, ja darunter auch WoW, oder mich von Freunden die Heiler gespielt haben heilen lassen, sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE. Es tut mir sehr leid dein Empfinden wiederlegen zu müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie du mir allerdings vorkommst, das lasse ich mal dahingestellt, denn das gehört genausowenig zu diesem Thema wie dein Kommentar, selbiges gilt für diesen, meinen Kommentar. Schreib doch das nächste mal einfach eine PM bitte wenn du zanken willst, oder was anderes von mir möchtest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (18. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Ich habe in vielen MMORPGs bislang selbst den Heiler gespielt, ja darunter auch WoW, oder mich von Freunden die Heiler gespielt haben heilen lassen, sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE. Es tut mir sehr leid dein Empfinden wiederlegen zu müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit dir zu zanken will hier wohl keiner. Denn wenn du ein wenig gesunden Menschenverstand besitzt, weißt du, dass das was du hier redest von ner Simulation, wie du sie gern hättest, niemals in WAR oder sonst einem MMORPG geben wird. Vor allem deine Argumentation ist sehr lustig zu lesen. Lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (18. Mai 2008)

Mal Daoc gespielt und mit 8 Mann ohne Heiler losgezogen ? Da konnteste alles in deiner Gruppe haben, du wurdest sogar von 3 Mann Gruppen umgehauen, wenn die auch nur 1 Heiler dabei hatten.

Da WAR sich eher an das Daoc RvR anlehnen wird als an das WoW PvP wird es da sicher nicht viel anders sein. Ausgewogene Gruppen sind immer besser als Gruppen, die z.b. nur aus Nahkämpfern bestehen.


----------



## Draco1985 (18. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> So schnell wie eine in der Wirklichkeit? Aber Warhammer Fantasy / Warhammer Online ist ja nicht die Wirklichkeit, doch wenn es um den Krieg geht und den Abblauf des selbigen lehnt es sich doch sehr stark an die Wirklichkeit an. Desweiteren wird es auch instanzierte BGs in Warhammer Online geben.



Bei Warhammer, wie in so ziemlich jeder Fantasy, wird sehr viel dramatisiert was die Schlachten angeht. Es mag nicht realistisch sein, dass sich zwei Helden inmitten eines tobenden Kampfes die komplette Schlacht über duellieren, aber in Warhammer kann das durchaus mal passieren. Insofern liegt es wohl kaum im Sinne der Entwickler die Schlachten kurz und knackig ablaufen zu lassen.



> was ich mir wohl erträume wäre eine Simulation.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht dass ich dieser Idee feindlich gegenüber stehen würde (im Gegenteil), aber das kannst du einem heutigen MMO-Spieler doch nicht mehr vorsetzen, das wäre doch viiiiiiieeeeel zu kompliziert und nicht Casual-freundlich genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (18. Mai 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mal Daoc gespielt und mit 8 Mann ohne Heiler losgezogen ? Da konnteste alles in deiner Gruppe haben, du wurdest sogar von 3 Mann Gruppen umgehauen, wenn die auch nur 1 Heiler dabei hatten.
> 
> Da WAR sich eher an das Daoc RvR anlehnen wird als an das WoW PvP wird es da sicher nicht viel anders sein. Ausgewogene Gruppen sind immer besser als Gruppen, die z.b. nur aus Nahkämpfern bestehen.



Ja habe auch DAoC gespielt, ein schönes Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und natürlich sind ausgewogene Gruppen immer besser als Gruppen, die z.B. nur aus Nahkämpfern bestehen, weil es so von den Entwicklern festgelegt wurde.




Draco1985 schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich dieser Idee feindlich gegenüber stehen würde (im Gegenteil), aber das kannst du einem heutigen MMO-Spieler doch nicht mehr vorsetzen, das wäre doch viiiiiiieeeeel zu kompliziert und nicht Casual-freundlich genug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja warscheinlich bin ich schon zu alt und habe zuviele MMOGs, RPGs und MMORPGS gespielt in den letzten 5-20 Jahren, und wünsche mir daher mal ein frisches neues Konzept, wo die Umsetzung exakt oder nahezu gleich dem Orginal oder der Vorlage ist.

Zu Casual-unfreundlich? Ich finde es nicht zuviel verlangt wenn man sich etwas tiefgreifender mit dem jeweiligen Spieluniversum auseinandersetz, besonders wenn es so reichhaltig und komplex ist wie das von Warhammer Fantasy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu kompliziert? Wie lange existiert schon das Prinzip des Archetypen-Einheitsbreis in der einen oder anderen Form, und dieser Standard-Hotbutton-Drück-UI? Eine Revolution wäre warscheinlich zuviel für verlangt, aber die Evolution ist nicht gerade schnell in diesem Bereich, obwohl ich bei Age of Conan doch schon etwas tut.

Hoffentlich endet der ganze MMO/RPG Bereich nicht wie damals die frühen Konsolenspiele um die Atari 2600.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Das ändert aber alles nichts am Thema dieser Diskussion das einige Völker mit Karrieren auftrumpfen die ihre Identität rollenspieltechnisch gefährden.


----------



## PARAS.ID (18. Mai 2008)

*sing fröhlich das "ihr-kommt-vom-thema-ab"-lied*


----------

